
Everything I Knew About Reading Was Wrong - elorant
https://hackernoon.com/everything-i-knew-about-reading-was-wrong-bde7e57fbfdc
======
Zetoke
I really love Naval’s ideas about reading, wealth and life in general. I
listen his podcast during walks and this one of those podcasts series of which
I rewind back if I get distracted and miss something.

------
Normille
I really hate those _" Everything I/You Know About X is Wrong"_ headlines. I
know it's just a literary device and _" Some of the Things I/You Know About X
Are Wrong"_ isn't quite so dramatic.

But it's so bloody annoying!

If "Everything" you knew about something as fundamentally simple as [for
example] reading was wrong, then you would be one of the stupidest people on
the planet. In which case why would you expect anyone to want to take notice
of your opinions?

~~~
schwartzworld
I really hate those "I'm going to pedantically take issue with somethng
completely tangential" comments. I know it's a common Hacker News trope and
"Just don't click the headlines you don't like" isn't quite so dramatic.

But it's so bloody annoying!

If "Everything" you knew about something as fundamentally simple as [for
example] reading was wrong, then you would be one of the stupidest people on
the planet. In which case why would you expect anyone to want to take notice
of your opinions?

------
foobar_
Isn't this how you read books in college ?

